# [H-Aman'Thul] Totenstille sucht für aktuellen Raidcontent



## S.E.Lain (10. Dezember 2013)

[font="Arial, Helvetica"][size="-1"]*Nach langer Pause hat sich unsere Gilde auf dem Server Aman'Thul neu zusammengefunden, um den aktuellen Raidcontent zu bewältigen.
Neben Raids wird auch das allgemeine Leveln unterstützt.
Focus wird jedoch das Raiden sein.
Außerdem legen wir viel Wert auf ein intaktes Gildenleben, was sich dadurch äußert dass wir oft und viel zusammen im Voice sind.

Wir suchen:
DD's und Healer!

Voraussetzungen:
- ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren
- ein Mikrofon um sich an den Gesprächen zu beteiligen (TS-Server vorhanden)

Wenn wir Eure Interesse geweckt haben sollten, würden wir uns freuen wenn ihr euch entweder per ingame - Mail bei uns meldet oder einfach einen von uns anwhispert.
Vorzugsweise Senaka, Pandaklops oder Celunia. 
*[/size][/font]


----------



## S.E.Lain (31. Dezember 2013)

Ist noch aktuell.


----------

